# Wer kann mir helfen, "Tentakeln" bzw. "Schmutz" zu erstellen?



## DjMG (27. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen liebe Tutorials-Community!

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf meine private Homepage,
die sich gerade im Aufbau befindet. Vorab der Link:

http://danzmeier.da.funpic.de/versuch/index.php

Wie schon angedeutet, wäre am Rand eine Verschönerung sicher nett anzusehen.
Diese Funktionen hab ich aber nicht drauf mit PS.
Also ich bräuchte so Art Tentakel bzw. auch irgendwie "Schmutz"

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!!

LG
DjMG


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

Es wäre eine Hilfe, wenn Du etwas mehr beschreiben würdest, wie Du das Aussehen haben möchtest, wie es in etwa aussehen soll.

Eine grobe Skizze könnte auch zur Verdeutlichung helfen. Du könntest die Skizze scannen und als Anhang schicken.

Gruss, Rofi


----------



## DjMG (27. Dezember 2005)

Jo sorry.
Tu mir schon schwer, es zu beschreiben 

So irgendwie, wie auf www.redhotchilipeppers.com o.ä.
Hab jetzt keine zweite Beispiel Seite zur Hand.
Werd mal schnell suchen.

LG
DjMG


----------



## da_Dj (27. Dezember 2005)

Schlicht und ergreifend ein Suchwort, *Grunge*  Es gibt zig Grunge-Brushes und Techniken um diesen "Dirt-Style" hinzubekommen, Forum- und Googlesuche werden da sicherlich 'ne Menge zu ausspucken.


----------



## DjMG (27. Dezember 2005)

thx @ da_Dj

Aber da kommen so viele Suchergebnisse ... da werd ich gerade zu überhäuft 
Kennst du gute Seiten, wo's ganze Packages gibt oder einzelne
gute und eine Vielzahl von "Grunge Brushes"?

LG
DjMG


----------



## da_Dj (27. Dezember 2005)

Mir kommt da grad nur eine Seite in den Sinn, da gehts zwar hauptsächlich um Brushes, aber auch da wirst du evtl. "überhäuft" -> brushes.deviantart.com viel Spaß beim Suchen 
Generell wirst du bei deviantart.com sicher einiges finden, ist aber halt nicht ganz klein die Seite und ein wenig Arbeit in Form von suchen bleibt dir da leider nicht erspart


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

Versuchs mal in google mit:

+grunge +Photoshop

Hab so einige gefunden, welche evtl. OK für Dich sein könnten....


----------



## DjMG (27. Dezember 2005)

Danke für alle Tipps!

Habe schon einige schöne bei deviantart.com gefunden.
Hier ein Zwischenstand:

http://danzmeier.da.funpic.de/versuch/index.php

Was sagt ihr dazu?

LG
DjMG


----------



## Rofi (27. Dezember 2005)

Na das sieht doch schon gar nicht schlecht aus,

wer sucht, der findet!


----------

